# Sibelius 7 Question



## ChrisGraham

Wasn't really sure where to stick this thread, so I put it here...
I just wanted to ask a question about the music software 'Sibelius'. (I know there are Sibelius specific sites I could sign up to, but I was just wondering if any of you would be able to quickly help me out).
I am making a big piece of film music, but for parts such as the 'flute', I would like more than one flute player playing the same line (perhaps three or four flutes playing the exact same notes). However, Sibelius seems to only playback the sound of one flute - how can I adjust the amount of instruments so it actually sounds like more than one playing (without having to create separate parts for each).

Many many thanks if you read this, PLEASE reply, as this is so important.

Thank you very much


----------



## Mahlerian

I don't think the playback can distinguish between the two. You'll need a more sophisticated sound set and playback system to achieve that.


----------



## ChrisGraham

Thanks Mahlerian. That's a shame. If I added three flute parts to the score, and put the exact same music in each, would it sound like three flutes playing?


----------



## Mahlerian

I think it might make it a bit louder, but other than that, you're not going to get the chorusing effect of multiple instruments playing in unison unless you add it yourself.


----------



## Truckload

Expensive sample libraries, such as the Berlin series by Orchestral Tools, include multiple sample sets for each instrument. For example Berlin Woodwinds includes 3 different flutes. There are also samples available of multiple instruments in unison. For example the Vienna Symphonic Library includes samples of 3 flutes playing in unison. The problem for a notation oriented composer is that these samples are extremely difficult to use effectively from within Sibelius or Finale. Many people have tried to integrate high quality samples with Sibelius or Finale, and some have had limited success, but it is not as easy as we could wish.

There is a soundset for Siblelius called NotePerformer by Wallender. It is entirely based on computer models as opposed to samples, and was created specifically to work with Sibelius. It is only about $130 or so. For the money, it is surprisingly good, even excellent considering the price.

The developer of NotePerformer anticipated the kind of thing you describe, and has "built in" up to 3 or 4 (cannot remember the exact number) of variations for each instrument, and they play automatically. But they will each have to have their own staff. So you can write a clarinet part on two staffs. Both use the "Clarinet" sound, but if they play "unison" you will hear a thicker sound that emulates a real a2 line. I verified this for myself with the introduction to the Tchaikovsky 5th, where clarinets a2 play the opening melody. Is it identical to real instruments? No. Is it better than the Sibelius soundset? Yes, much better. Is it as good as the best sampled sounds? No, but much easier to use and takes far less computer resources.


----------



## EdwardBast

ChrisGraham said:


> Thanks Mahlerian. That's a shame. If I added three flute parts to the score, and put the exact same music in each, would it sound like three flutes playing?


It would be relatively easy to differentiate the sound of several flutes, at least in Sibelius 6, which is what I am using. In the mixer you can begin by adjusting the panning, putting the flutes at a different virtual positions on the stage, just as they would be in real life - probably something like -5, -13, -20, -28. Then you can adjust the timbre so that each has a slightly different tone quality. Finally you can adjust the intonation so that the tunings are very slightly divergent - not enough to be offensive, but enough to give the effect of multiple instruments.

I have created virtual string sections by actually placing solo instruments at the virtual desks they might occupy in real life. Put the concert master at -10, second desk at -20, then -30, -40, -50, -60 etc. You can throw in a couple of section samples as well. By varying the timbre, the choice among the different solo instrument options, and the intonation, one can create the impression of, for example, a first violin section spread across the right (stage right) side of the stage. Takes more RAM, obviously, but it is a way to get more out of the stock samples.


----------



## millionrainbows

In my experience, if you want 3 sounds, you need 3 different files. On string parts and such, I play the parts in by hand, so there are slight differences. If you have a midi file of each part, you could make minute changes in each file to get the same effect. But there has to be some sort of "human error" factor put in.


----------

